
Edinburgh WeWork office given self-service alcohol area - AndrewDucker
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-edinburgh-east-fife-50572908
======
PeekPoke
We've had this facility in the London WeWork offices for ages, why is this
even a story? Is it because it alludes to the fact that Scots can't be trusted
with drink in the workplace? :-o

